# St. Marys report



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Was there from Wed. evening 8-29 thru Sat. evening 9-1. Two of us got 21 eyes, 5 salmon, 3 smallmouth bass and 1 nice perch. We didn't try for pinks this year or target the kings either. Only saw one guy who had just a few pinks at the cleaning station.
The salmon fishing was slow, the Salmon Slam leader was only 17 pounds last I checked. We boated a couple around 15 pounds but the others were only about 8-10 pounds. It was picking up a little every day we were there.
Walleye action was pretty good at times, picked up 3 in the 5-6 pound range the rest 2-4 pound range. One guy said he got a 29 incher on a J-plug near bottom in 29 FOW.
Fished the shipping channel edges in about 10-20 FOW with cranks for the eyes, all salmon caught while trolling for eyes. Firetiger deep diving cranks were on fire! Lost one pig salmon that headed back to Detour and one nice eye probably bigger than any we boated.
Good luck out there y'all!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/542/medium/Net_Job.JPG


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Oldgrandman said:


> Was there from Wed. evening 8-29 thru Sat. evening 9-1. Two of us got 21 eyes, 5 salmon, 3 smallmouth bass and 1 nice perch. We didn't try for pinks this year or target the kings either. Only saw one guy who had just a few pinks at the cleaning station.
> The salmon fishing was slow, the Salmon Slam leader was only 17 pounds last I checked. We boated a couple around 15 pounds but the others were only about 8-10 pounds. It was picking up a little every day we were there.
> Walleye action was pretty good at times, picked up 3 in the 5-6 pound range the rest 2-4 pound range. One guy said he got a 29 incher on a J-plug near bottom in 29 FOW.
> Fished the shipping channel edges in about 10-20 FOW with cranks for the eyes, all salmon caught while trolling for eyes. Firetiger deep diving cranks were on fire! Lost one pig salmon that headed back to Detour and one nice eye probably bigger than any we boated.
> Good luck out there y'all!


WOW I'm very surprized with the fish stacked up at the fish Cam alday long. They must be very tight lipped.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Arrow Hawk, it did suprise us how slow it was for salmon but it definitely should improve daily. I am used to it being a lot better up there at this time though.
One local guy was suprised at the 5 eyes and 3 salmon I got trolling for eyes as he only got 1 salmon targeting them. Most boats had 1-3 salmon we talked to and a few were skunked.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

ArrowHawk said:


> WOW I'm very surprized with the fish stacked up at the fish Cam alday long. They must be very tight lipped.


You have to remember the camera covers a very small portion of the river and most of those are atlantics plus tjeu are pretty much the same fish all day long you are seeing. Just because there are fish on the camera doesn't mean the river is loaded with salmon by any means. OT


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

ottertrapper said:


> You have to remember the camera covers a very small portion of the river and most of those are atlantics plus tjeu are pretty much the same fish all day long you are seeing. Just because there are fish on the camera doesn't mean the river is loaded with salmon by any means. OT



Yes I know I just figured there were more in there then just whats in front of the Cam. The Cam has been showing a mixed bag of Pinks, Atlantics, and a King now and then.

A buddy went up for the weekend so I have another report tomorrow and I hope to head up in 2 weeks.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

There are more fish than what the camera shows I just wanted to point out to everyone that it doesn't always mean fish are everywhere. I have yet to see a school of pinks this year. Fish are around they are just scattered. Good luck


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Well the report from my Buddy wasn't good. They brought back one Pink.

Starting to think the Cam is a Joke. Checked it this morning and the image looked just like one from last week (A Huge school of Male and Female Pinks with a Lamprey right in the middle of the screen)


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

All I see is atlantics and one pink! Won't be long. We're getting some good rains too.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

ArrowHawk said:


> Well the report from my Buddy wasn't good. They brought back one Pink.
> 
> Starting to think the Cam is a Joke. Checked it this morning and the image looked just like one from last week (A Huge school of Male and Female Pinks with a Lamprey right in the middle of the screen)


Well it is deceptive like ottertrapper stated. But we did not see the porposing and leaping fish like we usually do. I think the run is pushed out another week anymore. Especially with the pinks.
Not that I care but they ought to put the Salmon Slam out a week later if you ask me, AND a few of the locals. The Garden area was slow we heard too and thats unusual on Labor Day weekend.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Why do you say that they should move a few locals out of it? Honest answer here, you won't offend me. I have no involvement in it and never plan to.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Oldgrandman said:


> Well it is deceptive like ottertrapper stated. But we did not see the porposing and leaping fish like we usually do. I think the run is pushed out another week anymore. Especially with the pinks.
> Not that I care but they ought to put the Salmon Slam out a week later if you ask me, AND a few of the locals. The Garden area was slow we heard too and thats unusual on Labor Day weekend.



That maybe. I'm just very pumped about going up there to catch a few. It would be a new experience since I have never been there and have heard alot of great things. I seem to watching that Cam alot and therenare more and more fish on it every day. Gets you prett excited about going every time a big male Pink goes by the Cam. I still hope on going up the weekend of the 15.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Must be nice when salmon are an incedental catch. Walleyes alongside salmon...does it get any better? Good report, I hope to fish there some day.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Oldgrandman said:


> Not that I care but they ought to put the Salmon Slam out a week later if you ask me, AND a few of the locals.


Yeah, I'm kinda curious what ya mean too? I don't get moved by anyone all that easy.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

2tundras said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda curious what ya mean too? I don't get moved by anyone all that easy.


He probably just means that he and the locals think the tourny should be moved back a week....not that the locals be moved out of the tourny.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

J - Rod said:


> He probably just means that he and the locals think the tourny should be moved back a week....not that the locals be moved out of the tourny.


 
A few guys from up there agreed with me on moving the tourney out a week later.
I never thought I came off as the type that would bitch about the locals or anything stupid like that.
You see, around here (Grand Rapids), I am a local yokel .


----------



## torokfam (May 12, 2002)

I fished the Slam and had a great time as always! My family loves fishing the tourney! Its small and you almost always have a good chance in the Soo. The 15 lb'er you got would have put you in the money! The dinner is always a great time and everyone goes home with some sort of prize. All the Kid's get something as well. The Soo area sportsman really do a great job! Kudos to them.
For those of you wanting to know the outcome. The largest fish was 21+ caught on the last day. 2nd-15th was 17lbd-14.5 and all got in the money/prize. It was very slow to say the least and a week later would make alot of differance, but 2 years ago it was red hot so you never know.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I want to fish the St. Mary for salmon, can someone help me get started in the right direction? I will be fishing from shore, I have spoons, cranks, and swedish pimples. Pm me if you want. Thanks
Redneckman


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Ahhh, got ya. And yes, a lot of folks would like to see it moved. I don't have much of a thought on it, haven't fished it in a while. It's just to many boats smashed in a wee little river. 

But its fun to mess with Border Patrol


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

redneckman said:


> I want to fish the St. Mary for salmon, can someone help me get started in the right direction? I will be fishing from shore, I have spoons, cranks, and swedish pimples. Pm me if you want. Thanks
> Redneckman


 
Come up and start casting! Bring a 15 foot net though!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

redneckman said:


> I want to fish the St. Mary for salmon, can someone help me get started in the right direction? I will be fishing from shore, I have spoons, cranks, and swedish pimples. Pm me if you want. Thanks
> Redneckman


a BOAT WOULD BE BETTER BUT THE SHORE FROM AROUND THE sUGAR iSLAND fERRY ON UP TO THE vALLEY cAMP MUSEUM SHIP IS MOSTLY ACCESSABLE.
Oops. Not gonna retype!
Anyways, bring a boat or try and find one to rent if you can. As long as it isn't real windy a small boat/6 hp motor will do. But fish are to be had from the above mentioned shore.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

We were up there Fri-Sat afternoon, not much action so we headed south. We saw only 5 small schools of pinks by the powerhouse and a few kings. We had one king on in the boat but that was the only action for the two days.


----------



## stump sitter (Oct 22, 2005)

We fished Thursday evening,Friday until noon,all day Saturday and a half day on Sunday,2 fish boated,one knock off.Saw very few fish caught and water temps was 68-69 degree's


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Have some buddies up there right now that said it was slow thru yesterday as of about 4pm. I'll pump them again tomorrow for a report and see what they say.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

If they are fishing for pinks I don't expect it to get any better than it is right now. Not much better anyway.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Still slow. I've been getting a ton of reports locally. I've been keying in on deer hunting stuff and waiting until they really heat up. Everybody is saying "slow" though.

I may head south one day though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, guess it does remain slow. Just got off the phone with a buddy. I thought last year was bad for salmon. 
I sure hope it turns back around up there.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Last year was great for salmon! The pinks are in as heavy as they are gonna be for this year. They are there not like last year, but that was to be expected. They are in fishable numbers, but they are not loaded everywhere like last year. The kings are around but you have to work for them. They will come the water temp needs to drop some more before we see significant amounts of kings come in. I have had several really good days so far this year and some slow ones, but it will pick up. OT



Oldgrandman said:


> Wow, guess it does remain slow. Just got off the phone with a buddy. I thought last year was bad for salmon.
> I sure hope it turns back around up there.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My dad & brother will be at the rapids Tuesday-Friday. 2 years ago, the pinkie run was down a bit, so it's not surprising that this is the case this year also. I'm not going to be able to join them.


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

i fished near the power plant on saturday evening for about 2.5 hrs. only saw 1 king caught and nothing else. we were just up for a day doing a little sight seeing. awesome place up there! the bars were a hell of a good time and the people were very nice.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Duckdude said:


> i fished near the power plant on saturday evening for about 2.5 hrs. only saw 1 king caught and nothing else. we were just up for a day doing a little sight seeing. awesome place up there! the bars were a hell of a good time and the people were very nice.


:lol: Where'd ya go? Should let me know, I woulda met up with ya!

Yes, Kings are still really slow. I have two friends coming up this weekend to fish. Looks like we'll be finding other things to do: 3D, Crow Hunt, maybe bird hunt, sit in the barn and watch a buck I've been after, maybe use the 200 yard range, etc.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah they were stacked pretty heavily on the fish cam today...


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

:evil:...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Still just atlantics though.


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

uptracker said:


> :lol: Where'd ya go? Should let me know, I woulda met up with ya!
> 
> Yes, Kings are still really slow. I have two friends coming up this weekend to fish. Looks like we'll be finding other things to do: 3D, Crow Hunt, maybe bird hunt, sit in the barn and watch a buck I've been after, maybe use the 200 yard range, etc.


 
well it was kinda last min. we stopped by the park and i saw a guy land a king. he said he had just lost another one so i figured it was go time. ran into town and got a hotel and i was fishing an hour later only to see nothing else caught all evening. i thought about fishing the morning but after hitting about a half dozen of the fine drinking establishments you guys have there i was more concerned about how i was going to keep the bed from spinning at 7:00 a.m. than fishing .


btw we went to the palace? (mexican joint) resturant.....ate dinner and had a margarita (bad starter) then off to the bird, the irish pub, the alpha (strange joint), the satisfied frog (classy name), ummmm i forget the others but they were all pretty sweet. after sipping $4 pints in mackinac (ouch!) it was nice to get some reasonably priced beer!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Catch & drink one for me, dude.....I ain't gonna be able to make it there this year. When you get back, can I sniff your fingers?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My brother has returned (just got back a few minutes ago) and said that the pinkie run was much better than 2 years ago, but still kind of an "off" year. Chinooks were around as well as some spawned-out, recovering Atlantics and some mint-fresh Coho.
Small, bead-heads, nymphs & single orange egg on red hook was working well on the pinks, although they were being quite picky.
The Jimmy Zip-Fish (looks like a flatfish, but a unique wiggle & bouyancy) worked well on the Kings.
The river was very low and he was able to wade and explore much of the river. He said that he "waded to America" again. I wouldn't reccommend this to a first-timer here, the water is super swift and the rocks are big, flat & slippery. 
He said the accommodations and hospitality were great as always, and that he would be back up there in 2 weeks.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> Chinooks were around as well as some spawned-out, recovering Atlantics and some mint-fresh Coho.


Sorry to say this, but he didn't catch any spawned out recovering atlantics because they haven't spawned yet. They will not start spawning until very late october at the very earliest and most of it is in November when the majority of the kings are done. OT


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> My brother has returned (just got back a few minutes ago) and said that the pinkie run was much better than 2 years ago, but still kind of an "off" year. Chinooks were around as well as some spawned-out, recovering Atlantics and some mint-fresh Coho.
> Small, bead-heads, nymphs & single orange egg on red hook was working well on the pinks, although they were being quite picky.
> The Jimmy Zip-Fish (looks like a flatfish, but a unique wiggle & bouyancy) worked well on the Kings.
> The river was very low and he was able to wade and explore much of the river. He said that he "waded to America" again. I wouldn't reccommend this to a first-timer here, the water is super swift and the rocks are big, flat & slippery.
> He said the accommodations and hospitality were great as always, and that he would be back up there in 2 weeks.


 
he wouldn't happen to be from adrian would he be? i talked to a group from there at the check station that had a trash bag full of pinks.......


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for correcting me yet again, ottertrapper. You can tell who has training in fisheries management & who is trained in mech engineering. He didn't say they were spawned-out & recovering, that was my mis-information, and yes, I am a bone-head, so don't believe anything I write. I do now recall exactly what you say about the timing of their spawning. I was just spitting out a quick report, don't be sorry, let me have it, I can take it.
No, duckdude, that wasn't them. In a trashbag? Wow, some good eating there, NOT. I think the only fish that was kept was one fresh coho. When we keep salmon, they are filleted alomost immediately and put on ice. 
Say, ottertrapper, I have wanted to ask you something for some time now. Why do you think that the pinks have not spread out throughout more of northern Lk Michigan? About 15-18 years ago my brother caught a pair in Silver Lk Channel near Mears, and we figured that we would see more in this area in the future. As I understand it, they are "short" runners when compared to how far silvers & kings run out west. It would seem like some of Lk MI streams would be perfect. Has there been any evidence of them that you know of down this way?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Duckdude said:


> btw we went to the palace? (mexican joint) resturant.....ate dinner and had a margarita (bad starter) then off to the bird, the irish pub, the alpha (strange joint), the satisfied frog (classy name), ummmm i forget the others but they were all pretty sweet. after sipping $4 pints in mackinac (ouch!) it was nice to get some reasonably priced beer!


Gotcha......the Alpha was probably strange to you because it fills up with preppy Canadians on Saturday night...FILLS UP! It's been in business since 1920 or so. The Satisfied Frog used to be the Horny Toad!:lol:


----------

